
Photo of Mark Zuckerberg-Camera and Mic Covered with Tape - hitr
https://twitter.com/topherolson/status/745294977064828929
======
hitr
Can't say this is "extremely paranoid" .Personally I care not much about
someone snooping my conversation and I trust my webcam blinking light :) But I
feel like someone at Mark's level should take every precaution possible

